# Thinking of taking a Cooler as a Carry On?



## Sugarcubesea (May 14, 2016)

Hi,

I saw this cooler at my local Costco today and wondered if anyone thought it was a good idea to take it as a carry on, I could use it for my Costco run in Maui and then on the way home I could use it for bringing home goodies...

What do you all think?


Ultra by Arctic Zone 58 (50+8) Can High Performance Rolling CoolerUltra by Arctic Zone 58 (50+8) Can High Performance Rolling CoolerUltra by Arctic Zone 58 (50+8) Can High Performance Rolling CoolerView Larger Image
$27.99 After $7 OFF & Free Shipping

Ultra by Arctic Zone 58 (50+8) Can High Performance Rolling Cooler
Ultra by Arctic Zone 58 (50+8) Can High Performance Rolling Cooler
Features: SuperFoam® high performance insulation. Foldable all terrain cart.
 Compare product
★★★★★
  Write a review . This action will open a modal dialog.
Share This Product:     Print this Page
Item #1016634

$7 manufacturer’s discount is valid 5/5/16 through 5/29/16. While supplies last.

Online Price$34.99
Less-$7.00
Your Price$27.99
Shipping & Handling*: $0.00

http://www.costco.com/Ultra-by-Arct...ormance-Rolling-Cooler.product.100247469.html


----------



## Chrispee (May 15, 2016)

Bad idea as far as I can see.  That looks like it exceeds the standard carry-on measurements and they are likely to make you check it.  Why not bring a soft-sided insulated cooler bag if you need one?


----------



## canesfan (May 15, 2016)

I had that cooler when it didn't have what appears to be a hard top. I brought the soft cooler with us on a trip but not the rolling cart. 
Nowadays I usually pack one of those Costco insulated bags or I have a Rachael Ray insulated tote bag that folds easily that I use for our beach cooler & an extra carry on for breakables. Like this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0074...lated+tote&dpPl=1&dpID=41P7ILzRI3L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 15, 2016)

Thank you both for the input, I'm just going to get a collapsable cooler to bring with or I will purchase on Maui....


----------



## csxjohn (May 15, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you both for the input, I'm just going to get a collapsable cooler to bring with or I will purchase on Maui....



That's what I did in Phoenix this past Jan, I went to Walmart to find something to take beer to the football game and in the sporting goods I found a nice soft cooler that I could have used as a carry on but it fit in my luggage.


----------



## jojo777 (May 15, 2016)

I have a cooler very similar without the hard top.  It actually collapses a bit.  The cart that it is sitting on moves in.  I've used it as a carry on many times, then on vacation I pack all of our beach sandwiches and drinks in it.  I have also collapsed it and put it in my luggage, but mine did not have the cup holders.  I bought miner at BJs Wholesale.  It works nicely. I also put all our bags and towels on in when I'm rolling down to the beach pool.  I would never travel without it unless it was just the 2 of us.  In that case we just use a cooler bag, but with the kids or friends we always bring the rolling cooler and it is always my carry on.


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2016)

We have one of these coolers on wheels. I think it's too big to get away with as a carry-on,  at least filled and with it's attached cart. The opening in the top is just held closed with Velcro, so if it gets gate-checked, every baggage handler will have unfettered access.

That said, we use it at concerts, picnics, as an informal drink table, and it's invaluable to take perishables between home and our second home. I like it, just not as a carry-on.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2016)

I have one kind of like this one that I take along when it's convenient.  I took it to Mexico packed inside my luggage, and used it every day.  Worked very well, but I didn't ever try it as a carry-on.

I also have a smaller 12-pack sized folding one without a hard frame that I got at an ABC Store in Hawaii.  It's great for taking along smaller quantities of drinks or munchies, but it leaks badly, so I tend to leave it in the trunk of the rental car, or set it on a solid surface.  Otherwise, it collects every bit of stray sand or dirt it touches. Messy!  Convenient, and easy to pack along, but kind of a hassle to use.

Dave


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 15, 2016)

Sugarcubesea, I have a large (opens to about the same space as 2 large brown paper grocery bags) insulated Costco bag that folds completely flat. It goes in the outside pocket of my large checked bag where I can readily grab it for our Costco run after we land. I have it with me every single trip to Maui.

Costco usually sells these bags in a very economically prices bundle with a couple of non-insulated bags. Seems like it was a bit under $10 total when I bought mine several years back.  The insulated bag is not as heavily insulated as those that don't fold so flat but I jam it full of our cold stuff and stash it in the back floorboard where it is in the a/c for the drive to West Maui and it has always done very well at keeping stuff cold that way.


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2016)

Based on this discussion I just purchased one at the Kona Costco.  Folded up it will fit in my checked suitcase when I go home, it will make a great cooler for beach trips at home in the Costco folding wagon that carries my Tommy Bahama chairs and umbrella, I'm all set for relaxing at SoCal beaches this summer.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 16, 2016)

Thank you, this is perfect....I will look for one at my Costco, thank you




Southerngirl528 said:


> Sugarcubesea, I have a large (opens to about the same space as 2 large brown paper grocery bags) insulated Costco bag that folds completely flat. It goes in the outside pocket of my large checked bag where I can readily grab it for our Costco run after we land. I have it with me every single trip to Maui.
> 
> Costco usually sells these bags in a very economically prices bundle with a couple of non-insulated bags. Seems like it was a bit under $10 total when I bought mine several years back.  The insulated bag is not as heavily insulated as those that don't fold so flat but I jam it full of our cold stuff and stash it in the back floorboard where it is in the a/c for the drive to West Maui and it has always done very well at keeping stuff cold that way.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 16, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Based on this discussion I just purchased one at the Kona Costco.  Folded up it will fit in my checked suitcase when I go home, it will make a great cooler for beach trips at home in the Costco folding wagon that carries my Tommy Bahama chairs and umbrella, I'm all set for relaxing at SoCal beaches this summer.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Folded you think this would fit in checked luggage?  I might have to re think this?   thanks


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Folded you think this would fit in checked luggage?  I might have to re think this?   thanks





It fits in my TravelPro 26" suitcase, check them out on your next Costco trip they are packaged with the bag and cart collapsed so you can see the size. Heck, carry one over to the aisle with luggage and try it out , there is a nice Samsonite set on sale for $129.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 16, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Folded you think this would fit in checked luggage?  I might have to re think this?   thanks




Sugarcube, I think if you were to take the flat-folded bag we're talking about and fold it over lengthwise it would fit. It is a LARGE bag so I don't believe it would fit in a carry-on size bag unless you did this as it is quite wide. Keep in mind that because it is insulated it won't fold completely flat if you have to do this additional fold. Does that make sense? IOW, if your carry-on was not crammed full I think you could do the extra fold over and stick in in no problem.

I literally just got back from Hawaii yesterday and have not yet unpacked much. I will try to see if that bag will do what you are asking as I always keep it in the front zip pocket of my larger checked bag like SmithOp mentions.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 16, 2016)

Okay, went and got my Costco cooler bag, and took it for size to my newer TravelPro carry-on (got it for a great price on eBags and grabbed some great airline miles while doing it! Double score! LOL), which is a bit smaller than my much loved, many years old Kirkland/Costco brand carry-on. Here's the scoop:

The Costco bag was pretty much the exact length of my newer, slightly smaller sized carry-on. So in my case it would be pretty hard to get it into this particular carry-on. That said, I have found that carry-on sizes vary quite a bit. If you have a carry-on that is the maximum size you might be just fine.

Bottom line is that I recommend buying the Costco bags discussed if your Costco has them if you like using reusable bags for shopping as is increasingly popular to do ecologically. They are cheap and you could give the insulated bag a whirl. Even if it did not work with your carry-on, you could use it other times at home or if you had a checked bag.


----------



## GrayFal (May 17, 2016)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Travelers-Club-16-Rolling-Cooler/27549862

Have been using this for 10 years.  Works great. Perfect carry on size with wheels. 

12x9x16 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (May 18, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Travelers-Club-16-Rolling-Cooler/27549862
> 
> Have been using this for 10 years.  Works great. Perfect carry on size with wheels.
> 
> ...



I like it, carry it on and use as a cooler at the destination.


----------



## GrayFal (May 19, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> I like it, carry it on and use as a cooler at the destination.



I tried to post a picture but could not. 

Going down we bring our food items and if no food, use for electronics. 
Cooler on the beach and wet stuff on the way home. 


And at $15.99 the price is right.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, I just bought this, there are only 5 left now...




GrayFal said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Travelers-Club-16-Rolling-Cooler/27549862
> 
> Have been using this for 10 years.  Works great. Perfect carry on size with wheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayFal (May 21, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks, I just bought this, there are only 5 left now...



Great!  And I was finally able to add the picture above.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 21, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> Great!  And I was finally able to add the picture above.



Thanks GreyFal  I had wanted the red but only the blue was available...most be a very popular item.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 6, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I tried to post a picture but could not.
> 
> Going down we bring our food items and if no food, use for electronics.
> Cooler on the beach and wet stuff on the way home.
> ...



Hi Grayfal,  I'm going to use this cooler this week for our trip, how do you keep your food cold, since you can not bring ice packs on board the plane... I also need to keep my daughters insulin cold...thanks for the help.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 7, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hi Grayfal,  I'm going to use this cooler this week for our trip, how do you keep your food cold, since you can not bring ice packs on board the plane... I also need to keep my daughters insulin cold...thanks for the help.



I buy either milk or juice in those rectangular boxes (like parmalot milk) and freeze them to use as cooler packs. We freeze butter as well. 
 My husband will also take ice cubes in a bag and he gets thru security without a problem. 
We always take a kitchen size garbage bag and put it in the cooler befor we add the food as an extra layer of waterproof protection. 

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 7, 2016)

Gels, liquids and other semi-solids can be confiscated.

Safest?  Ice in a zippy.  IF they ask you to dump it....simply go to the nearest food/bar inside the secure area and ask/buy an amount of ice to replace what was lost.

If you have a real medical need (insulin) you probably have cause to clear security with the ice/refrigerant; you may face additional security measures to screen the liquids.

I would not expect butter to pass screening in many airports.  If you've had luck with it....well, then you've had good luck.
Cheers.

ps:  bring several copies of the prescription for the insulin including Dr's instructions.  This will prevent any misunderstandings.

just my 2cents.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 7, 2016)

Remember TSA will only allow blue ice.

Sterling


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 7, 2016)

I think I will just bring an extra zip lock bag and ask  to purchase Ice once I clear security....


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 7, 2016)

Kauai Kid said:


> Remember TSA will only allow blue ice.
> 
> Sterling



They also allow frozen bottles of water as long as they are solid. They can't be slushy. I often fly with my lunch bag and one or two small frozen Pepsi bottles. I'm only 30 minutes from the airport, so they stay solid until I get through security. I pull them out of the bag passing through security since they will always ask to see them. 

A couple of TSA agents have teased me about knowing that trick. Apparently it isn't well known, but it is specifically described on the TSA website. I've encountered one or two agents that aren't familiar with the allowance, but their supervisor always flags it through if they call someone else over.

I don't know if there is a limit to number. I've never taken more than two.

Sheila


----------



## baf99 (Aug 8, 2016)

Link from TSA 

https://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=gel%20ice%20pack

Apparently you can take frozen liquids as long as they are completely frozen. Ice cubes would work as long as you pour off any melt water just before going through security. I also like the frozen water bottle idea since zip bags sometimes leak when the ice starts melting, although I have sometimes had problems getting all the melted water out of a bottle if it is near the bottom.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 8, 2016)

canesfan said:


> I had that cooler when it didn't have what appears to be a hard top. I brought the soft cooler with us on a trip but not the rolling cart.
> Nowadays I usually pack one of those Costco insulated bags or I have a Rachael Ray insulated tote bag that folds easily that I use for our beach cooler & an extra carry on for breakables. Like this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0074...lated+tote&dpPl=1&dpID=41P7ILzRI3L&ref=plSrch



We bought 2 of those cooler bags and take them on all our trips.  Our trips are usually 3 weeks... timeshares back to back.  They work great for driving between timeshares and for the flight home.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2016)

Remember that Hawaii is the 50th state, not a foreign country, and you can buy anything there that you can buy on the mainland, so don't be tempted to over-pack.  

I know you need to keep your daughter's insulin cold, but there is really no reason to take groceries to Hawaii.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Remember that Hawaii is the 50th state, not a foreign country, and you can buy anything there that you can buy on the mainland, so don't be tempted to over-pack.



And to add to Denise' comment, the prices at Costco and Safeway are not all that different than the mainland. It's VACATION- you're not camping/roughing it.

Jim


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 8, 2016)

sfwilshire said:


> They also allow frozen bottles of water as long as they are solid. They can't be slushy. I often fly with my lunch bag and one or two small frozen Pepsi bottles. I'm only 30 minutes from the airport, so they stay solid until I get through security. I pull them out of the bag passing through security since they will always ask to see them.
> 
> A couple of TSA agents have teased me about knowing that trick. Apparently it isn't well known, but it is specifically described on the TSA website. I've encountered one or two agents that aren't familiar with the allowance, but their supervisor always flags it through if they call someone else over.
> 
> ...







baf99 said:


> Link from TSA
> 
> https://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=gel%20ice%20pack
> 
> Apparently you can take frozen liquids as long as they are completely frozen. Ice cubes would work as long as you pour off any melt water just before going through security. I also like the frozen water bottle idea since zip bags sometimes leak when the ice starts melting, although I have sometimes had problems getting all the melted water out of a bottle if it is near the bottom.



There was a post after I posted regarding frozen items.  You CAN take frozen juice, milk, water, butter, as it is a solid. 

I fly from NYC, the city that is the reason we have post 9/11 travel rules, so if I can fly with these items from NYC, you can pretty much fly anywhere with these items. 

Some people also feel,more comfortable taking certain items from home even though you can get them where you are going.  You don't have to immediately run to a store or warehouse club to get what you need for the first morning. 

To each their own


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 9, 2016)

I always use ice mats such as these, and have never had any issues.  It's nice that you can reuse them for packing picnic lunches on your trip. 

https://www.amazon.com/Thermos-Ice-...=UTF8&qid=1470745697&sr=8-4&keywords=ice+mats


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 18, 2016)

We traveled by trains, planes, and automobiles this summer and I took our Costco soft sided cooler because of this thread.  It was so perfect.


----------

